# Strawberry Ice??



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

What are the chances ice will be peeling off by this Saturday? Seems like it was starting a last week but then refroze. I have been itching to go, but am thinking I better find somewhere else to cure the itch.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Slim and none. Soldier creek is almost there but still a couple weeks off. Plus access on the roads is still an issue on the strawberry side. Scofield is fishable and fishing well according to the DWR.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

That is what I was worried about, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy of mine went up Friday and then again Saturday and did pretty good. He said the ice was pulled back about 20 to 30 feet in spots. He didn't dare launch his tube with all the moving ice but did pretty good wading the shoreline. I bet the ice is gone by this weekend.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It won't be long before its all open now. We went up yesterday, and the lake is pretty open. It was a long walk from CCE and Mud Creek parking lots to the edge of the ice. The wind was brutal, so the ice was going quickly. I suspect it will be completely clear by Monday of the temps stay up and it stays breezy. 

The fishing was slow. We only caught 4. 2 slot cutts, and 2 rainbows, one of them was about 18 inches. Cutts were caught on dead drifted Gulps, and the rainbows were caught on gray flatfish.


----------

